# Liquid aeration/Surfactants and worms



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

We know worms are very beneficial in breaking down compost (clippings, leaves, ...) in our lawns, along with other benefits they bring.

We also know worms can drown very easily, and like most insects, rely on water's surface tension to be able to tolerate exposure to water on their skin. One of the best ways to kill many pesky insects like wasps and beetles is to spray them with soapy water.

Although many promote liquid aeration as a miracle chemical for root growth, do we know how it impacts worms and other soil insects?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I've used it. I dont promote it as a miracle chemical for root growth. I've had a plethora of insects, crazy amounts of earthworms. I dont know of anyone that uses it as a pesticide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@HoosierLawnGnome I think he was concerned of the opposite issue. That using soap, wetting agents, etc could negativily impact the earthworms.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My soil used to be the subsoil from digging a basement. No living thing in it. Today I have tons of earthworms. In my experience, the chemicals have not affected the earthworms, but no control plots.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> @HoosierLawnGnome I think he was concerned of the opposite issue. That using soap, wetting agents, etc could negativily impact the earthworms.


That's what I understood as well. My point was I haven't seen a negative impact on my earthworm population.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Intresting... I'm going to see what the affect is in the farm fields. I bet they will know if it has killed of other living things in the soil. I would think it depends on the type of material used. I will ask about the one I'm test right now.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> My soil used to be the subsoil from digging a basement. No living thing in it. Today I have tons of earthworms. In my experience, the chemicals have not affected the earthworms, but no control plots.


Does your rotation include Imidacloprid or Clearys? Seen both as toxic to earthworms.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No. I use GrubEx.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@g-man Are you saying the ONLY chemical you put on your lawn is grubex? No other pesticides or any fungicides?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Instead of Imidacloprid, I use GrubEX.

My journal has all the products I use. NPK, Tnex, azoxy, mycol.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@g-man thanks. I'll tab through your 2020 journal and check it out. Didn't see it in 2021.


----------

